# This May Be the Saddest Article I Have Ever Read On Abortion



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 21, 2011)

The Time I Tried To Get An Abortion From A Crisis Pregnancy Center


----------



## earl40 (Sep 21, 2011)

It is "interesting" how the crisis pregnancy center appeared to use deception to do what is ethically correct.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 21, 2011)

The comments are even sadder.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 21, 2011)

Does that story sound fishy to anyone else or is it just that people have no idea about what is going on in their lives?


----------



## Andres (Sep 21, 2011)

Let me get this straight...so the lady who wrote the article is mad that she feels guilty over her abortion and she blames that guilt on the Pregnancy center because they showed her the truth about murdering her baby?


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Sep 21, 2011)

This absolutely breaks my heart! It is amazing how she understood how wrong it was, how horrible it made her feel, yet she did anyways. I just want to weep when I read stories like this, for the fear and insecurity women have is heart wrenching... even unsaved women have the desire to be loved, protected, and cherished by a man-they cannot even suppress that. It just goes to show how entangling sin is-when you do not submit to God's ordination of marriage, you live together and the lifelong covenant is not there... so pregnancy is not eagerly anticipated as a blessing from the Lord, but something to fear and abhor (look at those comments under the article!)- it makes me think of this verse

James 1:14-15 "But each person is tempted when he is lured and enticed by his own desire. Then desire when it has conceived gives birth to sin, and sin when it is fully grown brings forth death."

It is not only an abortion issue, but so much more.



> Let me get this straight...so the lady who wrote the article is mad that she feels guilty over her abortion and she blames that guilt on the Pregnancy center because they showed her the truth about murdering her baby?



That's what I saw too. "Don't make it mandatory for mothers to see the sonogram and know truth, it will make them feel guilty!"-mentality.


----------



## Andres (Sep 21, 2011)

"William The Baptist" said:


> when I read stories like this, for the fear and insecurity women have is heart wrenching



I read it thinking that the woman's selfishness was heart-wrenching.


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Sep 21, 2011)

Andres said:


> "William The Baptist" said:
> 
> 
> > when I read stories like this, for the fear and insecurity women have is heart wrenching
> ...


True enough. I think the whole thing is heart wrenching.


----------



## SRoper (Sep 22, 2011)

She's angry that her conscience was pricked.


----------

